# Icicle Hitch???



## jkrueger (Mar 6, 2004)

Just read about this hitch, never heard of it. Has anyone tried it?

__Icicle Hitch__
A fantastic new hitch for the up-to-the-minute Arborist. Well not exactly new, it's been around for some time now in the sailing world but only recently used as a tree-climbing friction hitch.

It is the only hitch known to grip a tapering spar, and if it grips a taper it will grip anything! And grip it does, if tied and set correctly (min of 3 wraps) it will not slip but will release freely to push up a climbing line. Works well with 10.5 mm rope as shown.


----------



## jkrueger (Mar 6, 2004)

*Icicle Hitch*

Done like this:


----------



## jkrueger (Mar 6, 2004)

*Icicle Hitch*

Looks like this:


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Mar 6, 2004)

Knots/hitches are amazing friction machines!

i think of Icicle as a different type of 'Knut' strategy, with a short stacked Frenchy on top, and seperate choking ring below to take some of the force load off the Frenchy to keep from seizing some,and also having a built in 'knot tender' in that bottom ring to push the Frenchy up when not loaded.

Only here, the force is buffered to both ends of the Frenchy by this ring, and not jsut the loading to the top ring of the stack.


----------



## wiley_p (Mar 6, 2004)

Just reinforces my theory that the number, direction, cross or not of wraps is endless, as long as there is two minium it is a prusikOne of my climbers asked me why I always tie my V.T. different each time and I asked him who said anything about a V.t. A few wraps a finger trap and I guess thats a french prusik, the icicle looks like a cross between a swabicsh and a klemheist, proof that a six pack and some rope is not only fun but educational too.


----------



## knudeNoggin (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jkrueger _
> * [found on www.proclimber.co.uk, whom you quote]
> 
> __Icicle Hitch__
> ...



I've commented to ProClimber/UK that in fact the hitch that got demonstrated
to a gathering of knotty types of the Int. Guild of Knot Tyers [sic]
was NOT (exactly) the hitch presented, in that only ONE end was
loaded--the one leading up to the bottom of the coil.
Loading both ends alters the dynamics of this (and other) such hitches,
and from some that I've been fiddling with recently,
it lessens their grip. (YMMV) In any case, I don't know
that the version with both ends loaded has ever gripped a tapered (marlinespike) object.

John Smith of the UK derived the knot from a Pile Hitch. As for its use in "the sailing world", that might be
overstating things; it IS featured in Brion Toss's book, _The Rigger's Apprentice_,
which is oriented towards sailors.

FYI, as a mental exercise I tried to figure out how the knot--or something
similar--could be tied with a SLING (i.e., a closed loop of material);
there is a way, or a couple, but I'm still playing around with them.
(Similarly, somewhere it was said that Blake's H. wasn't for slings,
but that's a simple one to tie with paired parts, and the bight end
can be looped around the standing part for security.
One can likely get by w/3 (x 2 parts) wraps, tucking out the bight
end between the paired parts of the 2nd wrap, thus 3 around end, 3 above it.)

knudeNoggin


----------



## jkrueger (Mar 8, 2004)

Thank you very much. Saves me a lot of fooling around. And ya, I should have posted where I got the info from.
Thanks again,
Jack


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jul 28, 2004)

i think the Icicle faithfully maintains the Double Round Turn/ Short Frenchy strategy with it's top list of coils; then has it's alteration to define it from all of the rest of the friction hitches; the specific way it makes the bottom pre-choking ring that keeps some of the force off the coils, therfore they are more in a friendly power band for catch and slide easily and positively.

i think the original tip included using tenex that flattens out, has different grip/slide characteristics than some of the cords i think.

As Brian's recomended 8mm Sta-Set White from Sailnet now is over .50/ft. mebe Tenex will be more of an option?

edit: O'l JP's tip on Tenex, presently 3/8" @ .33/ft. Seattle Marine Orange 3/8 Tenex


----------



## jkrueger (Jul 28, 2004)

Spyder,
So what is not OK to pay .50 per foot. You don't need more than a couple of feet per set up. It be about a buck per.

Anyway, interesting that this thread was brought up again. Are you looking at and using new hitches. I'm still using Big John's version.

Jack


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jul 28, 2004)

Well, one of the reasons i beleive initially for choice was price, when Brian found the SailNet deal.

i just been playing around; jsut happened to have some Tenex laying around, doesn't every home?







Trusty Double Round Turn on top, and yet another half hitch strategy underneath, to brake up the force from overloading the Double Round Turn, to it's siezing range of force; taming it to stop and hold positively, but not load so hard as to sieze, like it's polite, usable 'power band'.

Or, 
something like that!
:alien:


----------



## jkrueger (Jul 28, 2004)

You know, I tied it a couple of time and I don't think I ever climbed with it. Have you?

Jack


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep, last week or so, better with the Tenex i think. The 'Gripping Hitch' i questioned the intended use of the hitch as pictured; but every once in awhile, ya just don't get it the first time! err umm 2nd, 3rd........12th..


http://www.proclimber.co.uk/knottin...tting-shed--arborist-treeclimbing-hitches.htm


----------

